# My Tribute to Canada



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh Canada!! Just thought i would drop in and make a post to qualify for the BYOC pedal. I decided to do a personal tribute to our friends and allies in the great Nation of Canada. Heres some pics. Theres my Vintage Tudor Hockey game featuring the Leafs and the Canadians. Then theres four vintage 8 tracks. See if you can tell who the bands are. Lastly, theres the troll mountie. Am I off my rocker? You bet!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tribute.... for living in Texas you have a lot of Canadian paraphenalia there.... glad to see it. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been to Texas (once), went to Austin for a conference. It was 110 degrees every day and sunny. Nice people down there, too. Great fried chicken.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...no tim horton's mug? pshaw!

is that a brave belt eight-track, top left?

-dh

(hoping to visit texas one 'o these days)


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure posessing that much Canadiana in Texas will get your ass thrown in jail!


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I've been to Texas (once), went to Austin for a conference. It was 110 degrees every day and sunny. Nice people down there, too. Great fried chicken.


 I see you lucked out into some cooler weather!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Moving Pictures so old that it was actually offered in 8 track? 
Wow, so its true...........I really am old. :frown: 

Its pretty cool to know that there are some south of the border who show an interest in what goes on up here! :food-smiley-004: 

Are you sure you are not Canadian?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Is Moving Pictures so old that it was actually offered in 8 track?
> Wow, so its true...........I really am old. :frown:
> 
> Its pretty cool to know that there are some south of the border who show an interest in what goes on up here! :food-smiley-004:
> ...


DAAAAAAD!!!!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well gereld...we could make you an honorary Canadian...just put the "eh" at the end of the sentence instead of at the beginning, like New Yorkers, and you`d fit right in. No perks or benefits to being one of us, just that when you go to Quebec and hear ...mange d`la merde...you know what it means.... and I`m from Montreal so no need for Quebecers here to take offence.
Let it be written.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Right eh! We'll slug a few Labatts Blue and then find us some hot blooded Canadian wenches eh! Those women are hot blooded and know how to keep a man warm on a Cold night eh! ( hows that-I'm practicing).


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> DAAAAAAD!!!!


LOL!! Oh no......not another one?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> Right eh! We'll slug a few Labatts Blue and then find us some hot blooded Canadian wenches eh! Those women are hot blooded and know how to keep a man warm on a Cold night eh! ( hows that-I'm practicing).


Talk like that wearin' a plaid shirt and you'll blend right in. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

There's a very important thing to understand about the use of "eh". Contrary to what most Americans think, it's not just a word tacked on to every second sentence. It's used at the end of certain sentences where you're looking for an acknowledgement from the person you're talking with. Such as:

"Cold out tonight, eh?"

"That's some great beer, eh?"

And not just tacked on to declarative sentences like:

"I'm going to leave in five minutes. EH."

"Could you iron my shirt? EH."

It's a very British thing, actually. I'm not sure if you've ever seen the BBC version of The Office, but "eh?" is used essentially the same way as the David Brent signature "yeah?".


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

nine said:


> It's a very British thing, actually.


Completely.

Beating the retreat, eh?

Your wife a goer, aye?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yes if you over do the eh`s, folks will know you`re an imposter. Canuckistanis posting here would be a good place to start on the proper use of eh eh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


>


what the hell is that?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Eh*



sneakypete said:


> yes if you over do the eh`s, folks will know you`re an imposter. Canuckistanis posting here would be a good place to start on the proper use of eh eh.


Do most Canadians talk like that? Most of the people I know including myself never use eh in our vernacular.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Imagine what it's like on GuitarsKazakhstan.com .....eh? One or 2 comedians and suddenly America knows all about your culture...:wave: 

Gerald, you are among friends here :food-smiley-004: 

the top right 8 track is BTO Head On....."looking Out for #1" on that one....but that year Leonard Cohen won the Juno for best vocal:tongue: (I'm probably off by a year or two).

Eight tracks, for those who are too young (or were/are too high:banana: ).....were the s^&* they were so great they sounded slightly better than mp3 but since the album was divided into 4, 2 tracks would fade out and restart. I still hear EZ Rider like that(Jimi).

Andy


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> what the hell is that?


That.......my young friend are 8 track tapes.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Imagine what it's like on GuitarsKazakhstan.com .....eh? One or 2 comedians and suddenly America knows all about your culture...:wave:
> 
> Gerald, you are among friends here :food-smiley-004:
> 
> ...


I'll never forget the big clunking sound in our family car when Hotel California would hit the end of a track and change to the next one (mid song of course)... probably the reason they didn't stick around too long.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on. I remember when I was a teen... my friends older brother had that Steppenwolf album that opened up to show that giant penis car.... we thought that was the coolest band of all time at that point. Makes some of the covers out today seem like sesame street, but back then it was fairly bold.

The old 8 tracks.... and cassettes... remember when you wanted to listen to that favorite song 20 times over.. what a pain in the arse that was rewinding those things. When they came out with that feature that did a auto rewind and would stop at the last song automatically, I thought that was the greatest technology of all time.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"For Ladies Only" wore that one out in the day.....there were lots of controversial covers....Sticky Fingers and my favorite "Schools Out" with the lp wrapped in a pair of panties.

Andy


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Do most Canadians talk like that? Most of the people I know including myself never use eh in our vernacular.


I dunno, I live just outside of Ottawa, in the valley. And everybody out here uses it. 

"G-day, eh.":food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Do most Canadians talk like that? Most of the people I know including myself never use eh in our vernacular.


In Sudbury? Either you're flat out lying or just don't notice yourself and others using it. Heh heh. It's entirely possible. I know that I only notice it when I'm talking with Americans and they decide to point it out every time it's used.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Eh*

What are you implying? That we are all a bunch of hillbillies up here..haha
I'm serious I dont talk like that and neither do my friends.............why is that so hard to comprehend?
I used to know a guy who used "eh" a couple of times a minute.....maybe thats why I dont


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> What are you implying? That we are all a bunch of hillbillies up here..haha


No, he's implying you're a bunch of Canadians. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> No, he's implying you're a bunch of Canadians. :smilie_flagge17:


I know............its just what he said sounded like a statement of grand disbelief..."In Sudbury".............like we are the "eh" capital of ontario. 
contrary to what everybody thinks........not all of us use "eh" in our vocabulary, I'm talking about the whole country.
again why is that so hard to grasp?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I know............its just what he said sounded like a statement of grand disbelief..."In Sudbury".............like we are the "eh" capital of ontario.
> contrary to what everybody thinks........not all of us use "eh" in our vocabulary, I'm talking about the whole country.
> again why is that so hard to grasp?


Just pokin' fun bro'. You're right, the 'eh' or 'aye' thing is an overblown stereotype. I hear Americans do it, too. They probably picked it up off Alex Trebek.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm from Sudbury, RLF.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I think just about every language has their little idiosyncrasies. Over here it`s " ne"...as in the first sound of the English NEvermind. Just about every other word is "ne", much more frequent than our eh. New Yorkers put the eh at the beginning of a sentence. There are a lot of local language thingys too...no one is immune. One thing I`ve noticed when Americans talk about us is...they say we use a double OO instead of the OU...you know like in about, they say we use aboot...now in all honesty, I never heard anybody in my circle of friends use that. I bet the "dude" thing comes from the US.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Isn't there a 50 foot high "Eh" covered in permafrost when you drive past the Tim Hortons after the Sudbury city limit sign? 

Andy:tongue:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Eh*

Lol............right beside the big nickel...Hahaha


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Isn't there a 50 foot high "Eh" covered in permafrost when you drive past the Tim Hortons after the Sudbury city limit sign?
> 
> Andy:tongue:


Yeah, but it's peed into the snow. You can just imagine how much beer that guy had to drink to finish it up. :banana:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I Forgot one....


----------

